
Report on Paris Attacks Shows No Encryption Evidence, NY Times Invents Them - r3bl
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160321/00392533965/french-police-report-paris-attacks-shows-no-evidence-encryption-so-ny-times-invents-evidence-itself.shtml
======
cyber
"""One of the terrorists pulled out a laptop, propping it open against the
wall, said the 40-year-old woman. When the laptop powered on, she saw a line
of gibberish across the screen: “It was bizarre — he was looking at a bunch of
lines, like lines of code. There was no image, no Internet,” she said. Her
description matches the look of certain encryption software, which ISIS claims
to have used during the Paris attacks. """

Possible explanations: 1\. POST 2\. Linux 3\. Elm/Pine/Mutt

There are enough hints in her description that the woman they talked to would
be 100% content with an OS that booted directly to the browser, and
furthermore, she wouldn't know the difference.

------
ChuckMcM
Actually the attackers used a highly secure encryption technique "One Time
Phone"

------
r3bl
Sorry for not using the exact name of the article. I am well aware of that
guideline, but the title itself was too long. I did my best to shorten it
without losing its essence.

